# Where's YouTube Cubers?



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 23, 2011)

This stinks. All of the YouTube cubers like Desie37, monkeydude1313, Thrawst, Lance the Blue Knight, MyMyselfandPi, and camcuber don't make videos anymore and if ever not even about cubing. Some videos and cubing maybe once in awhile though.
They were the pople who kept me in cubing when I started to get bored of it when I watched their videos and saw them having so much fun. I kept cubing to get as fast as them and have as much fun as them. But now they barely make videos and I think that really sucks.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Lorenzo (Jan 23, 2011)

They got stuff to do.


----------



## ianography (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah, their lives aren't just about cubing.
and if you care for the sake of cubers that much (not trying to be rude or anything about that), then why don't you try and be one of the famous cubing youtubers?


----------



## Vinny (Jan 23, 2011)

Well MD1313 and MM&P are going through college I believe. I'm not sure about Thrawst... Lance just decided to move on from cubing


----------



## izovire (Jan 23, 2011)

Uhm well... these YT cubers are busy with school, and they don't have as much time to make videos. I'm also a somewhat well-subscribed cuber and I can't make videos all the time. There are like seasons and phases where YT cubers will make a ton of vids. I try to post a new video once a week on topics not touched as much... 

I'm working on a video that will cover most shape 3x3x3's... it will take hours upon hours to film & edit. I also have a cubing store to manage so I'll see if I have time to put it together. 

You should check out my YT if you haven't yet... 
<-------it's over there.


----------



## ianography (Jan 23, 2011)

^ yeah here's a good example of a GREAT youtube cuber.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 23, 2011)

izovire said:


> Uhm well... these YT cubers are busy with school, and they don't have as much time to make videos. I'm also a somewhat well-subscribed cuber and I can't make videos all the time. There are like seasons and phases where YT cubers will make a ton of vids. I try to post a new video once a week on topics not touched as much...
> 
> I'm working on a video that will cover most shape 3x3x3's... it will take hours upon hours to film & edit. I also have a cubing store to manage so I'll see if I have time to put it together.
> 
> ...


 
oh yeah i forgot to add you to my list of missed cubers ha


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 23, 2011)

ianography said:


> yeah, their lives aren't just about cubing.
> and if you care for the sake of cubers that much (not trying to be rude or anything about that), then why don't you try and be one of the famous cubing youtubers?


 
Mostly because I'm not that good. (yet...) and I'm a little to young. And no I don't find the rude haha!


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Jan 23, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Mostly because I'm not that good. (yet...) and I'm a little to young. And no I don't find the rude haha!


 
Well....ya gotta start sometime. lol


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 23, 2011)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Well....ya gotta start sometime. lol


 
I have started making vids but not good ones because I'm not really known and no one watches them lol.


----------



## izovire (Jan 23, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I have started making vids but not good ones because I'm not really known and no one watches them lol.


 
Everyone has to start sometime... but to get a lot of views and subs you'll have to post something unique... Like, don't post a V-cube 5-7 review... we don't need any more of those... If you are the first person to do a review on something then your video will stand out above all the rest!


----------



## Vinny (Jan 23, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I have started making vids but not good ones because I'm not really known and no one watches them lol.


 
If you want to get known you just have to keep adding a lot of videos... If you add a lot of videos that are consistent and that are fairly entertaining to watch, you will get more subscribers. I jumped up like 50 subscribers in a month which was kind of weird for me.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 23, 2011)

Subscribe to me.


----------



## goatseforever (Jan 24, 2011)

MeMyselfAndPi is too busy living it up in college, yo. He's probably out partying hard 6 nights a week, hooking up with a new chick or two every night.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 24, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> MeMyselfAndPi is too busy living it up in college, yo. He's probably out partying hard 6 nights a week, hooking up with a new chick or two every night.


----------



## ianography (Jan 24, 2011)

aronpm said:


>


 
COULD NOT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2011)

ianography said:


> COULD NOT STOP LAUGHING


 
Then you see some of the macros that Waffo made...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> This stinks. All of the YouTube cubers like Desie37, monkeydude1313, Thrawst, Lance the Blue Knight, MyMyselfandPi, and camcuber don't make videos anymore and if ever not even about cubing. Some videos and cubing maybe once in awhile though.
> They were the pople who kept me in cubing when I started to get bored of it when I watched their videos and saw them having so much fun. I kept cubing to get as fast as them and have as much fun as them. But now they barely make videos and I think that really sucks.
> Any thoughts on this?


 They have a life other than cubing dude. College, girlfriends, job, pizza, and that just to name a few.


aronpm said:


>


 
10 minutes of lol


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

ROFL


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Subscribe to me i make great videos and such that are fun to watch. Thrawst is going to college in Indianian. At some point in time everyone takes a break and so they are doing other things that are more important then cubing


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Subscribe to me i *make great videos and such that are fun to watch.* Thrawst is going to college in Indianian. At some point in time everyone takes a break and so they are doing other things that are more important then cubing




this is absolutely true.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Then you see some of the macros that Waffo made...


I DEMAND 2 ROUNDS OF LINKS.


----------



## ianini (Jan 24, 2011)

10 minutes of lol, indeed. 

But on topic. The reason why they're not making videos is either because they've just lost interest in cubing like Lance and others, or they're busy with school. Like most of Chris' most recent videos is him explaining he's very busy with colleges and can't make many videos. The same applies to MM&P. And the last time Cameron made a video was today so I don't know why you're saying he isn't.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Subscribe to me i make great videos and such that are fun to watch. Thrawst is going to college in Indianian. At some point in time everyone takes a break and so they are doing other things that are more important then cubing


 
i did sub u


----------



## cubinggirl123 (Jan 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I have started making vids but not good ones because I'm not really known and no one watches them lol.


 
yeah true i can make vids but my computer isnt cooperating i am not as well known either...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

ianini said:


> 10 minutes of lol, indeed.
> 
> But on topic. The reason why they're not making videos is either because they've just lost interest in cubing like Lance and others, or they're busy with school. Like most of Chris' most recent videos is him explaining he's very busy with colleges and can't make many videos. The same applies to MM&P. And the last time Cameron made a video was today so I don't know why you're saying he isn't.


 
i know i saw but he doesnt make them very often and hid last two werent even that cubing related


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jan 24, 2011)

o cool camcuber made a cross video


----------

